# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 02/2010



## PCGH_Marco (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
hiermit starte ich den Feedback-Sammelthread zur *Ausgabe 02/2010* - viertes Heft mit Redesign und neue Strukur. Diese "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab 5. Januar am Kiosk. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Tage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 02/2010 in diesen Thread und wählt in der Umfrage eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Umfrage hat ein eigenes Thema. Die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware versucht, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu antworten.

Grüße & Danke,
Marco

P.S.: Mit Erscheinen des Heftes wird der Thread und die Umfrage freigegeben!


----------



## nulchking (4. Januar 2010)

Bei mir war sie Silvester drinne 
Also mir ist erstmal positiv aufgefallen das nun Software beiliegt die ich auch gebrauchen kann und endlich mal wieder ein Spiel.
Auch der Rückblick über das Jahr 2009 hat mir gefallen, aber irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl das mehr Werbung drin war als sonst. Die Artikel waren eigentlich alle recht interessant, nur fande ich die Grafikkarten Benchmarks in der Übersicht etwas klein gedruckt hätte man vielleicht eine Seite weniger Text schreiben können.
Ansonsten eine weitere recht ansehnliche Ausgabe


----------



## gustavj (5. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab sie heut früh gekauft und aufm Weg zur Arbeit durchgeblättert. Der Vergleich der vielen Grafikkarten hat mir echt gut gefallen, besonders, dass ihr auch auf ältere Karten eingegangen seid. Ist schon echt interessant zu sehen wie bspw. eine X1950 XTX heute so abschneidet. Hab auch noch eine zu Hause... Hat mir echt gut gefallen der Artikel, hätte aber wie sehr oft noch etwas länger sein können.

Gruß, gustavj


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Blumen! Es war auch für uns interessant, aber ein Mörderaufwand. Hättest du gern mehr Text oder _noch_ mehr Benchmarks gehabt? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## nulchking (5. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen! Es war auch für uns interessant, aber ein Mörderaufwand. Hättest du gern mehr Text oder _noch_ mehr Benchmarks gehabt?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Noch mehr Benchmarks wären eventuell Interessant gewesen.
Mit verschieden CPU und Motherboardchipsatz kombinationen  
Dafür aber weniger Text


----------



## Eifelsniper (5. Januar 2010)

Bin gerade leicht irritiert bzgl. der beta von Office 2010.

Im Heft steht die version sei bis 31.10.2010 nutzbar,im Menü der DVD steht 60 Tage test version?!?!
was stimmt nu? für 60 Tage inst. ich mir das nicht!Oder hab ich da nur was Falsch verstanden?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Januar 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> Noch mehr Benchmarks wären eventuell Interessant gewesen.
> Mit verschieden CPU und Motherboardchipsatz kombinationen
> Dafür aber weniger Text



Eine andere, ähnlich schnelle Infrastruktur (also etwa ein Phenom II X4 mit 4 GHz) würde die Werte nur minimal (schnelle Karten) bis gar nicht (alte Karten) verändern. Das zeigen Erfahrungswerte. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Januar 2010)

Kommt die PCGH Print jetzt immer dienstags?
Dann muss ich ja flott gleich zur tanke fahren


----------



## Lippokratis (5. Januar 2010)

Hab mir die Ausgabe auch gerade gekauft und mal schnell durchgeblättert. Freue mich schon drauf den Artikel mit den alten Grafikkarten zu lesen. Aber ein Problem hab ich. Beim durchblättern hab ich die Tabellen von unseren Teams bei hwbot und folding nicht gefunden. Bin ich schneeblind oder sind die nach nur einer Ausgabe schon wieder rausgeflogen?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Januar 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Kommt die PCGH Print jetzt immer dienstags?
> Dann muss ich ja flott gleich zur tanke fahren



Das ist eine Ausnahme wegen des Feiertags morgen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## joraku (5. Januar 2010)

Danke, das ich auch an die User denkt, die eine langsame Internetverbindung haben.
ICh habe mir die Demo von Dirt 2 bei Steam heruntergeladen (auf mehrere Tage verteilt) dann stellte sich bei der Installation heraus, das die Datei fehlerhaft ist.  Nochmal lade ich das nicht runter. 
Aber jetzt kommt es ja auf DVD.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das ist eine Ausnahme wegen des Feiertags morgen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff




aso


----------



## Explosiv (5. Januar 2010)

*Hust*, ein kleiner Korrektur-Hinweis. Da der Fred auf der Main geschlossen ist, schreib das mal hier .
Auf der Main im Artikel steht "Wie viel schneller ist eine *Radeon HD 5890* im Vergleich mit einer Geforce 6600 ". 

Ich glaube die ist nicht schneller, da es die Karte noch nicht gibt .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Greyfox (5. Januar 2010)

Erstmal Gratulation zur ersten PCGH 2010, 

ist ein gutes Stück Hardwareheftchen geworden. 
Der Grafikkartentest hat mich dazu verleitet, meine alte 6800er wieder rauszukramen, wollen doch mal sehen was da noch so geht.
Aber der Artikel über die Importware, der hätte auch aus der "Picture" sein können. Wie wäre es denn mit einem Rechenbeispiel gewesen für Hardware?
Warum keine Links angegeben werden zu Hardwareshops ist mir schon klar, aber nen Beispiel wäre doch möglich usw. usw. Da wäre mehr drin gewesen. So ist der Artikel nur Bla Bla. In der Tabelle für die einzelnen Zollsätze fehlt die Zuordnung für Hardwarekomponenten.
Edit: Oder soll das unter Multimedia-PC-Software dargestellt werden? 


Trotzdem tolles Heft. Danke


----------



## herethic (5. Januar 2010)

Warum ist eure Zeitung auf einmal ab 6-Jahren?


----------



## Eifelsniper (5. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Warum ist eure Zeitung auf einmal ab 6-Jahren?




Ich geh mal davon aus das sich die ab 6 auf das beiliegende Game Everlight bezieht.Da spiele ja gekennzeichnet werden müssen


----------



## ThePlayer (5. Januar 2010)

Wieder mal eine super Ausgabe, aber das man die Reperaturoption von Windows nutzen kann.
Entweder sie funktioniert gar nicht, es sind jede Menge Fehler in der Registrieung oder man hat ein Leichen-Feld (Festplatte).


----------



## lordxeen (5. Januar 2010)

Super Graka-Übersicht. Die X1900XTX war ihrer Zeit einfach meilenweit voraus.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Januar 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> *Hust*, ein kleiner Korrektur-Hinweis. Da der Fred auf der Main geschlossen ist, schreib das mal hier .
> Auf der Main im Artikel steht "Wie viel schneller ist eine *Radeon HD 5890* im Vergleich mit einer Geforce 6600 ".
> 
> Ich glaube die ist nicht schneller, da es die Karte noch nicht gibt .
> ...



Woher weißt du, dass wir die nicht schon getestet haben?  Nee, hast schon Recht, habe es gefixt.



Eifelsniper schrieb:


> Ich geh mal davon aus das sich die ab 6 auf das beiliegende Game Everlight bezieht.Da spiele ja gekennzeichnet werden müssen



Ja, das Logo bezieht sich stets auf die DVD-Inhalte (ist ja auch unten im DVD-Abschnitt).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Eine andere, ähnlich schnelle Infrastruktur (also etwa ein Phenom II X4 mit 4 GHz) würde die Werte nur minimal (schnelle Karten) bis gar nicht (alte Karten) verändern. Das zeigen Erfahrungswerte.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Dann ein Vergleich alte Karte neue PC und eine Vergleich neuer PC mit alter Karte wäre auch interessant.
Ich meine jetzt nicht uralt, sondern so 2 Jahre Unterschied.
Was bringt eine 4890 mit einem 65nm Athlon X2 und wie siehts mit einer 8800GT in einem i5 aus.
Was bremst wie aus, kann man das überhaupt verlgeichen?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Januar 2010)

Das wäre ein anderes Thema: (CPU-)Aufrüsten. Wir wollten in dem Artikel ja die Grafikkarten testen, nicht die CPU darunter. Bei Aufrüstartikeln kombinieren wir immer wieder die empfohlenen Karten mit unterschiedlichen Systemen, um zu schauen, wie sie skalieren. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2010)

War jetzt auch nur ein laut ausgesprochener Gedanke von mir. 
Aber interessant sicher, inwieweit ein "alter" Prozessor von einer starken Karte ausgebremst wird und wie es mit einem neuen Unterbau und einer "älteren" Karte aussieht.


----------



## kmf (5. Januar 2010)

Der Lobhudelei für die X1950XTX kann ich irgendwie nichts abgewinnen. So schnell ist die wiederum auch nicht, wie sich das vielleicht liest und außerdem ist sie arg laut. 

Ich hab selbst eine, die als Ersatzkarte einige Zeit im Cube meiner Frau lief. War ja net zum Aushalten der Krach, wenn die einige Zeit gezockt hat.  Jetzt werkelt dort aber eine recht leise HD4770.

Aber festzustellen bleibt, da waren einige sehr fleißig. 

Die Benchmark-Tabelle finde ich als zu klein gedruckt und deswegen wirkt sie unübersichtlich und ist anstrengend beim Lesen.


----------



## gonk (5. Januar 2010)

Ich hab heute auch den Grafikkarten Großtest gelesen. Dabei fiel mir die Bemerkung über die 7800GTX mit 512MB positiv auf, nur warum druckt ihr ein Bild von ihr, ohne sie in den Benchmarkergebnissen aufzuführen? Der direkte Vergleich dieser Karte und der 7900GTX wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Januar 2010)

Die Kollegen haben sich sinnvollerweise auf etwas verbreitere Karten beschränkt um möglichst viele User anzusprechen und irgendwo musste die Grenze gezogen werden. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## zuogolpon (5. Januar 2010)

Ich hab die Zeitung gestern Abend gelesen und muss sagen: Gut, aber es war schonmal besser.
Viele Artikel kannte ich schon von pcgh.de und der Undervoltingbericht ist zwar nett, aber für mich nicht zu gebrauchen.

Die nächste wird sehr schön werden, hoffe ich. FERMI FTW

MfG
Z


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Januar 2010)

^^ w00t!


----------



## der_yappi (5. Januar 2010)

Wollte mir die PCGH heute kaufen. Hab sie nur nirgends gekriegt.

Bin von meiner Freundin aus losgefahren (Nähe Bayreuth) - keine PCGH an der Tanke (ARAL).
Dann bei mir an der Tanke (total) gewesen (Nähe Pforzheim) - nichts.
Ebenso im EDEKA.
Habt ihr die nur an ausgewählte Geschäfte geliefert 

Mal hoffen das ich am Fr ein Exemplar erwische (da morgen Feiertag)

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Januar 2010)

*@ gonk*

Die Differenz zwischen der 78GTX/512 und der 79GTX ist sehr gering. Und letztere ist ja vertreten 


> Viele Artikel kannte ich schon von pcgh.de


Welche denn?


----------



## Naumo (5. Januar 2010)

auf der ersten seite steht etwas von ner premium die es gibt? stimmt das? mit OC-Spezial
hab se mal bei meinem Schriftwarrenhändler bestellt.. sollte freitag da sein falls es se gibt, denn auf der HP hier steht nix von ner premium, nur für 03/10 und nciht 02/10


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Januar 2010)

Ja, es kommt eine OC-Premium.


----------



## Naumo (5. Januar 2010)

sauber 
is die dann auch am freitag bei meinem zeitschriftenhandel da? oder wird denen dann die "alte" AION-Premium geschickt?


----------



## Skoo (5. Januar 2010)

Mal wieder eine tolle Ausgabe.

Sehr überrascht war ich von euren Lieblingsserien - wie viele doch Star Trek mögen  . und @Carsten: Babylon5 ist eine sehr  gute Wahl  .


----------



## FortunaGamer (6. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mir die Ausgabe gestern morgen gehollt die Zeitung ist richtig gut. Habt ihr super gemacht die ganzen Benchmarks.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (6. Januar 2010)

Ich muss auch sagen die Benchmarks mit den 50 Grafikkarten waren echt super! die X1950XTX hat mich sehr überrascht!


----------



## fosi1978 (6. Januar 2010)

Alles gute Artikel, aber mein Favorit sind die 50 Grafikkarten im Win-7-Benchmarktest.
Es ist immer wieder geil die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre so kompakt vor sich zu sehen.  

Undervolting ist auch sehr interessant, aber da ich schon eine GTX260 GSPE 650 habe und meinen x4 940 schon mit K10STAT zwischen 0,8V 800 MHz im Idle über 3 weitere Stufen bis 1,275V 3,4 GHz unter Volllast eingestellt habe, war es vor allem interessant zu sehen um wieviel die Leistungsaufnahme sinkt.


----------



## ile (6. Januar 2010)

Viel zu große "Mobile"-Rubrik. Wenn man sich die Umfrageergebnisse (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...-euch-besonders-gefallen-mehrfachauswahl.html) anschaut, dann erkennt man auch hier, dass diese Rubrik vergleichsweise wenig interessant ist.

 Sonst recht nettes Heft

 Ich find's super, dass die nächste Premium-Heftversion von OC handelt. Ich werde mein Abo auf Premium umstellen.


----------



## Taitan (6. Januar 2010)

Ich vermisse wiedermal Artikel über WaKü Komponenten...langsam fehlt mir die Extreme doch sehr.


----------



## joraku (6. Januar 2010)

Mir gefällt der Artikel mit den Grafikkarten besonders! 
Die Dirt 2 Demo ist auch nicht schlecht. Verwunderlich wie flüssig das Game doch läuft.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Januar 2010)

ile schrieb:
			
		

> Warum werden eigentlich bei CPU-Kühler-Tests keine Angaben darüber gemacht bzw. gewertet, ob der stamdardmäßig dabeiliegende Lüfter PWM-tauglich ist?


Steht dabei ob 3-Pin ( = analog) oder 4-Pin ( = PWM) ...


----------



## icecold (6. Januar 2010)

Nachdem ihr Fermi jetzt zum dritten mal mit gleichem Bild und Text (glaube ich) angekündigt habt, wollte ich mal wissen ob die Karte mal bei euch eingeflogen ist und ihr in der nächsten Ausgabe, dann wirklich die ersten Test veröffentlichen könnt. Bin nähmlich schon sehr gespannt.
Danke für eine Antwort.

MfG icecold


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Januar 2010)

Es ist *CES* die Tage. Mal sehen, ob uns NV ein abgesägtes PCB mit Kühler und Spaxschrauben mitgibt


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Es ist *CES* die Tage. Mal sehen, ob uns NV ein abgesägtes PCB mit Kühler und Spaxschrauben mitgibt


 
Solange ihr nicht in ATI Shirts kommt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Januar 2010)

3dfx!


----------



## Manny G. (6. Januar 2010)

Schöne Ausgabe und interresante Themen,,das Undervolting muss ich auch ausprobieren!
Gibts bald nochmal einen Gehäusetest?
Vom Xigmateg Utgard,Coolermaster CM690 2 und dem von Fractal Design,sowie dem Antec Lanboy Air [wenns den dann schon gibt].
Wäre echt cool!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Januar 2010)

iirc kommt wieder ein Gehäuse-Test. Frag mal bei Kristoffer an.


----------



## Manny G. (6. Januar 2010)

Eifelsniper schrieb:


> Ich geh mal davon aus das sich die ab 6 auf das beiliegende Game Everlight bezieht.Da spiele ja gekennzeichnet werden müssen



Das ist übrigens voll fies mit der DVD!Ich versuche immer die DVD-Ausgabe zu bekommen doch wenn da ein Spiel oder eine Demo ab 16 dabei ist bekomm ich das Heft nicht verkauft!Letztens im Media-Markt wollte mir die Kassiererin nicht glauben das ich 12 bin als ich mir X-Blades kaufen wollte,hatte keinen Ausweis dabei!Zum Glück hats mir meine Tante dann gekauft!Frechheit,dabei werd ich am 1.Februar 15!


----------



## joraku (6. Januar 2010)

Dann sag halt einem Verwandten oder Bekannten der schon Ü16 ist, er soll dir das Heft kaufen.  Wenn es den unbedingt die DVD Ausgabe sein muss.

Sonst kannst du ja auf die ohne ausweichen. Viele Videos, sowie sonstige Sachen kann man noch per Webcode ausprobieren.


----------



## Mausdefekt (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
meine Ausgabe ist ein völliger Fehldruck
Diverse Seiten sind  doppelt und hängen falsch aneinander, ich habe auch das Gefühl, das Seiten fehlen...
An wen kann ich mich wenden um einen Ersatz zu bekommen?

Das, was ich aber in dieser Ausgabe gelesen habe gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Januar 2010)

Schick mir n Shot per PN und deine Adresse. DVD-Ausgabe?


----------



## h00bi (7. Januar 2010)

Habe gerade die PCGH 2/2010 in die finger bekommen.Bei euren USB Tests scheint etwas gewaltig schief gelaufen zu sein. Ich benutze selbst die Kombination Sharkoon USB 3.0 Karte + Sharkoon Quickport. 
Hier mal mein Ergebnis im HDTach Long bench:
Imageshack - hdtachlong

Am Anfang hatte ich auch nur USB 2.0 speed, dann habe ich das ganze nochmal neu aufgebaut und seither geht es wunderbar mit "SuperSpeed". Wahrscheinlich hatte ich ein Kontaktproblem bei den zusätzlichen USB 3.0 kontakten der Stecker.


----------



## exa (7. Januar 2010)

Die DVD finde ich immer interessant, besonders die Videos... zurücklehnen und genießen, dabei interessantes erfahren;
und dann der Schock: das PCGH in Gefahr Video ist der Be Quiet Notfall!!!
nicht nur, das dieses Video schon Wochen vorher (!!!) bekannt gemacht worden war, nein, es ist auch grottenschlecht, und das sagt auch EINDEUTIG das dementsprechende Feedback zum Artikel!!!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...auf-dem-messestand-von-quiet.html#post1282050

Dass ich das dann noch auf der DVD finde, empfinde ich ehrlich gesagt als *FRECHHEIT* zumal es ja auch noch Werbung ist!
lasst dann lieber PCGH in Gefahr ausfallen, und überlegt euch was besseres!

hoffe das geht nicht so weiter, ansonsten sehe ich absolut keinen Grund mehr, die DVD Version zu kaufen...


----------



## ile (7. Januar 2010)

exa schrieb:


> Die DVD finde ich immer interessant, besonders die Videos... zurücklehnen und genießen, dabei interessantes erfahren;
> und dann der Schock: das PCGH in Gefahr Video ist der Be Quiet Notfall!!!
> nicht nur, das dieses Video schon Wochen vorher (!!!) bekannt gemacht worden war, nein, es ist auch grottenschlecht, und das sagt auch EINDEUTIG das dementsprechende Feedback zum Artikel!!!
> 
> ...



Da hat er absolut Recht!


----------



## F0rest (7. Januar 2010)

bei dem CPU Kühlern habe ich den Ninja 2 Rev.B vermisst. Jetzt weiß ich nicht wo ich ihn in Relation zu den getesteten Kühlern einordnen soll ...
semi passiv bzw. passiv temperaturwerte fehlen. aber für mich eigentl auch nicht interessant (ich weiß nicht wies für andere ist), da man immer einen 0,1 sone lüfter mit 600 Umdrehungen dranstecken kann ... ohne nachteile.

noch nachträglich zur Ausgabe 01/2010: headsets vs. kopfhörer: wieso nicht noch vs. in-ears. oder nur in-ears test. am besten nicht nur spezielle gamer in-ears, sondern gängige normale wie für die mp3-player zu denen ein von euch empfohlenes hochwertiges und günstiges verlängerungskabel vorgeschlagen wird. ich denk mal mit bequemen in-ears hat man den besten tragekomfort und keine ermüdung der ohrmuscheln nach vielen stunden. sound und bass sind bei entsprechend gescheiten in-ears auch top. separates mikrofon müsste man sich halt ggf. wie bei den kopfhörern dazukaufen. muss man bei den kopfhörern aber ja bei bedarf auch. so ein test nur mal als vorschlag für eins der nächsten hefte.

zu den aktuellen abo prämien: ich würd ein abo abschließen aber die prämien sind keine pcgh bestenlistenführer. z.B. statt den 2 aktuellen netzteilen würde ich lieber das Silent Pro M500 nehmen, das ja auch nicht teurer ist. zudem wenn ich nicht so lange auf die prämie warten müsste. warum nicht gleich am nächsten tag verschicken wie z.B. bei einer Bestellung bei amazon? da würden bestimmt gleich einige mehr ein abo abschließen. könnt nämlich grat des straight power netzteil gebrauchen. >3 wochen warten kann ich aber nicht.
und wieso gibts das 2 jahres abo nicht als normales magazin ohne dvd? so ein 2 jahres abo würde mich auch interessieren.

wo ich grat dabei bin, noch ne OT sache:
wieso sind die Lautstärkemessungen von euch und chip im "Verhältnis der Festplatten zueinander" so unterschiedlich: z.b. betrachten wir nur fogende 3 Festplatten:
PCGH :
- Samsung Ecogreen F2 HD502HI 500GB 0,1/0,2 Sone
- Samsung Ecogreen F2 HD154UI 1,5TB 0,2/0,3 Sone
- Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 0,4/0,9 Sone

chip Bestenliste: SATA-Festplatten im Test - CHIP Online mißt z.B.:
- Samsung Ecogreen F2 HD502HI  500GB 1,1/1,3 Sone
- Samsung Ecogreen F2 HD154UI 1,5TB 0,8/2,6 Sone
- Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 0,8/1,6 Sone

klar, dass chip aus ner anderen distanz (näher) gemessen hat, aber die Verhältnisse sind ja extrem gegensätzlich. z.B. die F2 HD154UI zur F3 HD103SJ: laut chip ist die F2 HD154UI im Leerlauf genauso und bei Zugriff fast doppelt so laut wie die HD103SJ und laut pcgh ist die HD103SJ im Leerlauf doppelt so laut wie die HD154UI und bei Zugriff sogar 3mal so laut! laut paar usern im forum ist die HD103SJ gefühlt nicht soo laut. habt ihr vielleicht ein schlechtes modell erwischt? oder sollte chip sich neue meßgeräte und redakteure zulegen? 

ansonsten find ich alles suppi, sonst würd ich ja nicht über ein abo nachdenken. vielleicht noch einfach mehr und ausführlichere tests. das ist vor allem das interessanteste. und bei den wertungstabellen steht immer es wär ein auszug aus noch etlich mehr wertungspunkte. kriegt man irgendwie irgendwo die komplette wertungstabelle samt werten zur einsicht. falls nicht wäre ich zumidest für eine darstellung von noch einigen mehr wertungspunkten. die din a4 seite bietet ja noch einiges an höhe ^^. ansonsten wie gesagt top


----------



## zcei (7. Januar 2010)

Hmm ich habe meine Ausgabe noch nicht mal  Dabei bin ich Abokunde

Sonst hatte ich sie schonmal Samstags, wenn sie Dienstags rauskam, aber jetzt ist Donnerstag und sie ist immernoch nicht da 

Aber wenn ich so das PCGH in Gefaahr höre/sehe dann kann ich echt nur lachen. Da war mal was wie: "Im laufenden Betrieb den Kühler entfernen, oder wir pusten eine CD auf" Aber kein "Wir machen mal billige und total kommerzielle Werbung die überhaupt nicht lustig ist".

"Ich höre keine Nebengeräusche"  OOOOOOMG!!!


----------



## 2000Miles (7. Januar 2010)

Eine sehr schöne Ausgabe dieses Mal 

Am besten fand ich

- das Undervoltingspecial
- den Komplett PC Test
- den Artikel über die Lautstärke


----------



## Mosed (9. Januar 2010)

Bei mir ist bis heute keine Ausgabe angekommen. Muss ich wohl mal den Service anschreiben...


Wegen dem PCGH-in-Gefahr: Ich finde die Videos meistens völlig bescheuert. Teilweise extrem aufgesetzt und der Name passt meistens auch nicht. Und dafür wurde dann sowas lustiges wie der Monats-Rückblick von Herrn Henner rausgeschmissen. (Irgendwas mit Show im Namen) ^^


----------



## zcei (9. Januar 2010)

Also bin ich nicht der einzige 
hab gestern auch mal angeschrieben, die sind eigentlich sehr tolerant in dieser hinsicht und schicken die Zeitschrift dann nochmal los.


----------



## mksu (10. Januar 2010)

Ich muss zugeben ich hatte seit April 2008 keine Print-Ausgabe mehr gelesen und binsehr positiv vom neuen Design und von der Anordnung überrascht worden.

Besonders gut gefällt mir, dass alles nach Themenkomplexen sortiert ist, die Übersichtlichkeit gewinnt extrem darunter und man hat nicht mehr so ein Sammelsurium an Einzelmeldungen, dafür hat man ja schließlich die Website.

Die Artikel über Undervolting und der große Radeon-Guide fand ich sehr spanend weil man die Tipps real in der Praxis einsetzen kann, dazu hilft der große Win 7-Grakatest enorm, alte und neue Grakas miteinander vergleichen und in Bezug setzten zu können. So hab ich nun einen guten Anhaltspunkt, wo ich mit meiner HD 3870 stehe und wie die Perfomance in Bezug auf aktuelle Grakas ist, was mir extrem bei der Kaufentscheidung einer neuen Graka hilft.

Besonders gelungen fand ich auch noch den artikel über die Lautstärke. Sone und Dezibel sind nunmal Maßeinheiten, mit denen ich überhaupt nicht vetraut bin, eure Vergleiche bieten da einem echte Hilfestellung.

Komplett überspringen tu ich den Mobile-Teil da ich Laptops einfach nicht mit Zocken in Verbindung bringen kann,  aber solang es anscheinend einen Teil der Leserschaft interessiert solls mir egal sein, kann aber gut und geren drauf verzichten.

Insgesamt bleibt zu sagen:


----------



## herethic (10. Januar 2010)

Oh nee Leute...Pcgh in Gefahr... mehr Werbung geht doch echt nicht


EDIT: IMHO sind 0,025V Schritte zu grob 0,0125V Schritte besser.
Endlich weiß ich welches Gamepad ich mir holen soll
Ich hab zwar kein Win7,die Tipps sind aber trotzdem nützlich
Beim Report über Einkaufen aus dem Ausland hättet ihr besispiele geben können etc.
Da hat Gamestar einen bsseren Artikel geschriben.


----------



## mastermc51 (11. Januar 2010)

Wäre nett, wemm wie angegeben unter Bonuscode 272P auch der Rivatuner samt dem Plugin zum download da wäre.
Da ist außer den CPU Tools nämlich NIX zu finden !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel_M (11. Januar 2010)

h00bi schrieb:


> Habe gerade die PCGH 2/2010 in die finger bekommen.Bei euren USB Tests scheint etwas gewaltig schief gelaufen zu sein. Ich benutze selbst die Kombination Sharkoon USB 3.0 Karte + Sharkoon Quickport.
> Hier mal mein Ergebnis im HDTach Long bench:
> Imageshack - hdtachlong
> 
> Am Anfang hatte ich auch nur USB 2.0 speed, dann habe ich das ganze nochmal neu aufgebaut und seither geht es wunderbar mit "SuperSpeed". Wahrscheinlich hatte ich ein Kontaktproblem bei den zusätzlichen USB 3.0 kontakten der Stecker.




Danke für die Info - wir werden es nochmal ausprobieren.


----------



## Henner (11. Januar 2010)

F0rest schrieb:


> bei dem CPU Kühlern habe ich den Ninja 2 Rev.B vermisst. Jetzt weiß ich nicht wo ich ihn in Relation zu den getesteten Kühlern einordnen soll ...


Der ist schon sehr alt, wir warten auf einen Nachfolger.


> wieso sind die Lautstärkemessungen von euch und chip im "Verhältnis der Festplatten zueinander" so unterschiedlich


Hmm, schwer zu sagen - ich kenne die genauen Messmethoden der Kollegen von der CHIP nicht. Auch sind die Lautstärke-Schwankungen bei Festplatten recht hoch. Die HD154UI ist aber eindeutig leiser als die HD103SJ, sogar nach den Samsung-eigenen Angaben.


----------



## herethic (11. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Der ist schon sehr alt, wir warten auf einen Nachfolger.


Ist ein Nachfolger schon angekündigt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2010)

Ihr habt beim Nordwand den Lüfter bemängelt (ich auch ). Meinen habe ich gegen einen BeQuiet Silent Wing ausgetauscht (den ihr beim Kühlertest für den Megahalems genommen habt).
Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren, wie die Kühlleistung und die Lautheit beim Nordwand ist im Vergleich zum Megahalems.
Außerdem müsst ihr auch beim Preis den Kauf eines Lüfters bedenken und nicht den Preis vom "nackten" Kühler hinstellen, denn ohne Lüfter nützt der ja nichts.


----------



## Henner (12. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ist ein Nachfolger schon angekündigt?


Nein, bislang nicht. Aber der Ninja 2 B ist einfach zu alt, um ihn jetzt noch zu testen.


			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren, wie die Kühlleistung und die Lautheit beim Nordwand ist im Vergleich zum Megahalems.


Mit dem Be-quiet-Lüfter? Die Lautheit ist dann natürlich praktisch gleich. Die Kühlleistung siehst Du im Benchmark auf Seite 62, da haben wir alle Kühler noch mal mit diesem Lüfter getestet (zumindest jene, auf denen er sich montieren ließ).


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Januar 2010)

exa schrieb:


> Die DVD finde ich immer interessant, besonders die Videos... zurücklehnen und genießen, dabei interessantes erfahren;
> und dann der Schock: das PCGH in Gefahr Video ist der Be Quiet Notfall!!!
> nicht nur, das dieses Video schon Wochen vorher (!!!) bekannt gemacht worden war, nein, es ist auch grottenschlecht, und das sagt auch EINDEUTIG das dementsprechende Feedback zum Artikel!!!
> 
> ...




Die Option wäre gewesen gar kein PCGH in Gefahr auf die DVD zu packen. Es ist nicht immer leicht Themen für PCGH in Gefahr zu finden, zumal es die Serie nun schon seit dem Jahr 2007 gibt. Für Ideen und Vorschläge sind wir also immer offen! 

PS. In Ausgabe 03/2010 gibt es dafür wieder ein hochwertiges Video - hier zeigen wir Euch, ob PCI-Express wirklich Hotplug-fähig ist und was passiert, wenn eine Grafikkarte im laufenden Betrieb ein- bzw. ausgebaut wird.


----------



## herethic (12. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> PS. In Ausgabe 03/2010 gibt es dafür wieder ein hochwertiges Video - hier zeigen wir Euch, ob PCI-Express wirklich Hotplug-fähig ist und was passiert, wenn eine Grafikkarte im laufenden Betrieb ein- bzw. ausgebaut wird.


Ich bin Hellseher 
Wenn ihr sie im laufenden Betrieb ausbaut geht sie kaputt,wenn ihr sie Einbaut passiert nichts schlimmes.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ich bin Hellseher
> Wenn ihr sie im laufenden Betrieb ausbaut geht sie kaputt,wenn ihr sie Einbaut passiert nichts schlimmes.



Nein, leider falsch geraten, aber netter Versuch


----------



## herethic (12. Januar 2010)

Ok dann noch ein Versuch ,dann bin ich ruhig

Sie geht nicht karputt,weder beim Einbau noch beim Ausbau,aber der PCI-E wird nicht auch nicht Hotplugfähg sein.


----------



## Thunderstom (12. Januar 2010)

Gibt es jetzt Fermi in der nächsten Ausgabe?
Schöner Artikel wann kommt denn ein Test der neuen AM3 Chipsätze, d.h. ist schon absehbar wann ihr ein Muster bekommt?

Eure zeitung ist echt spitze


----------



## F0rest (12. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Nein, bislang nicht. Aber der Ninja 2 B ist einfach zu alt, um ihn jetzt noch zu testen.



Ich bin halt auf den Ninja 2 B gekommen, weil Ihr ihn ja so sehr im Silent-Special in Ausgabe 12/2009 für langsam drehende Lüfter empfohlen habt. Wenn er viel zu alt ist, wieso emfiehlt ihr denn dann? Also so schlecht wird er ja nicht sein. Vor allem was die Preis-Leistung angeht mit aktuell 30,- inkl. nem nach eurem alten Test sehr leisen Lüfter. Ich hab ihn mir jedenfalls nun (auch aufgrund eurer Empfehlung) für meinen Silent-PC-Selbstbau bestellt, da der Megahalems das Doppelte kostet (inkl. Lüfter) ... und es diesen Aufpreis aufgrund von wohl nur wenigen Grad Vorteil (denk ich mal, bei nicht übertakteter i5-750 cpu) nicht wert ist.


----------



## mksu (12. Januar 2010)

Jetzt muss ich doch noch mal kurz ein negatives Feedback geben. In der aktuellen Ausgabe habt ihr auf S. 100 unter den "50 besten Tipps für Windows 7" die Empfehlung parat, den AHCI-Modus im Bios zu aktivieren, um NCQ nutzen zu können.

Diesen Tipp habe ich soeben auf meinem System (Win 7 64 Bit, HDD Samsung HD502IJ, MB Gigabyte EP35-DS3) ausprobiert und auf einmal ist Windows bei jedem Systemstart abgestürzt. Der Rechner startet automatisch neu und schaltet sich dieses Mal sofort wieder ab, erst beim dritten Mal bin ich ins Bios gelangt und habe AHCI wieder deaktiviert. Seitdem funktioniert mein System wieder normal.

Bitte warnt beim nächsten Mal, dass so ein Eingriff auch mit Risiken verbunden sein kann. Vielen Dak!


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Januar 2010)

Das mit dem AHCI Modus funktioniert bei mir auch nicht da bringt er im Gerätemanager ein fehler das die Festplatte und das DVD-Laufwerk nicht richtig funktioniert


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Mit dem Be-quiet-Lüfter? Die Lautheit ist dann natürlich praktisch gleich. Die Kühlleistung siehst Du im Benchmark auf Seite 62, da haben wir alle Kühler noch mal mit diesem Lüfter getestet (zumindest jene, auf denen er sich montieren ließ).


 
Achso, das ist mir jetzt nicht bewusst gewesen, danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. Januar 2010)

mksu schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch noch mal kurz ein negatives Feedback geben. In der aktuellen Ausgabe habt ihr auf S. 100 unter den "50 besten Tipps für Windows 7" die Empfehlung parat, den AHCI-Modus im Bios zu aktivieren, um NCQ nutzen zu können.
> 
> Diesen Tipp habe ich soeben auf meinem System (Win 7 64 Bit, HDD Samsung HD502IJ, MB Gigabyte EP35-DS3) ausprobiert und auf einmal ist Windows bei jedem Systemstart abgestürzt. Der Rechner startet automatisch neu und schaltet sich dieses Mal sofort wieder ab, erst beim dritten Mal bin ich ins Bios gelangt und habe AHCI wieder deaktiviert. Seitdem funktioniert mein System wieder normal.
> 
> Bitte warnt beim nächsten Mal, dass so ein Eingriff auch mit Risiken verbunden sein kann. Vielen Dak!



Sowas sollte auch nur beim Wechsel des Betriebssystem (also vor der Installation von Windows) eingestellt werden. Das steht aber auch im Heft


----------



## ile (13. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Die Option wäre gewesen gar kein PCGH in Gefahr auf die DVD zu packen. Es ist nicht immer leicht Themen für PCGH in Gefahr zu finden, zumal es die Serie nun schon seit dem Jahr 2007 gibt. Für Ideen und Vorschläge sind wir also immer offen!
> 
> PS. In Ausgabe 03/2010 gibt es dafür wieder ein hochwertiges Video - hier zeigen wir Euch, ob PCI-Express wirklich Hotplug-fähig ist und was passiert, wenn eine Grafikkarte im laufenden Betrieb ein- bzw. ausgebaut wird.



Also meiner Meinung nach braucht es die "PCGH in Gefahr"-Reihe auch nicht jede Ausgabe. Wie du schon erwähnt hast, ist sie schon recht ausgeschöpft, schon wäre es, wenn von dir mal wieder Praxis-Videos (z. B. GraKa-Kühler montieren etc.) gedreht werden würden. Die waren nämlich echt super. Man könnte dann abwechselnd PCGH in Gefahr und Praxis-Videos drehen.


----------



## KatanaxXx (13. Januar 2010)

Hi

Ich finde ihr solltet endlich mal mehr Wert auf das Papier eurer Zeitung legen.
Ihr verwendet wohl das billigste Papier was ich je in einer Zeitschrift gesehen habe.

Klar versucht ihr einzusparen wo ihr könnt, aber trotzdem sollte man kein Papier nehmen was so dünn ist wie Klopapier 

Wäre nett wenn jemand von PCGH mal Stellung dazu nimmt, würde es Klasse finden wenn man die alten Papiersorten aus den Jahren 2004/2005 wieder aufgreifen könnte oder zumindest gleichwertiges. 


mfg
Andi


----------



## herethic (13. Januar 2010)

Na ja das Papier ist sicherlich nicht das billigste.Knapp unter guter Qualität würde ich sagen.CB,Sport-Bild,Spiegel und Stern haben schlimmeres Papier und das von Gamestar klebt gegenseitig wenn es Feucht ist.


EDIT. Könnt ihr in der Aprilausgabe nicht eine Wasserkühlung mit alternativer Kühlflüssigkeit testen?
Z.B. Orangensaft.


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Januar 2010)

Wär das nicht zu Extrem für PCGH(Extreme)?


----------



## herethic (13. Januar 2010)

Die haben doch auch mal Ketchup als WLP benutz 
Also warum kein Orangensaft?!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Januar 2010)

*@ thrian*

Orangensaft? Kaffee! Macht müde Hardware munter und verbessert das OC-Potenzial.


----------



## herethic (13. Januar 2010)

@ Marc

Hast rechtaber Orangensaft ist gesünder und damit lebt die Hardware länger,und mit den ganzen Vitaminen ist sie gegen allerlei Angriffe durch Beta-Treiber geschützt


----------



## exa (14. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Die Option wäre gewesen gar kein PCGH in Gefahr auf die DVD zu packen. Es ist nicht immer leicht Themen für PCGH in Gefahr zu finden, zumal es die Serie nun schon seit dem Jahr 2007 gibt. Für Ideen und Vorschläge sind wir also immer offen!
> 
> PS. In Ausgabe 03/2010 gibt es dafür wieder ein hochwertiges Video - hier zeigen wir Euch, ob PCI-Express wirklich Hotplug-fähig ist und was passiert, wenn eine Grafikkarte im laufenden Betrieb ein- bzw. ausgebaut wird.



eben, mir ist es sehr viel lieber, ich muss einen Monat auf PCGH in Gefahr verzichten, als das ich mich mit aufgewärmten und schlechten Videos "vergnügen" muss...

ein paar PCGH in Gefahr Ideen würden sicherlich dem ein oder anderen einfallen... wie wärs denn mit einer Umfrage dazu, bzw einem "Brainstorming" Thread???

User können die verücktesten Ideen rauslassen, und ihr könnt im Rahmen eurer Möglichkeiten prüfen, ob es funzt oder nicht...

zb sieht man immer wieder, das PCs auf Messen in den Backofen gestellt werden um die Kühlleistung zu beweisen, macht ihr das auch mal mit einem handelsüblichen PC???

kann man mit der abwärme der CPU Kaffee kochen?

oder was passiert denn wirklich, wenn Kondenswasser auftritt, und das meine ich nicht nur bei extrem-cooling, sondern wenn man zb zu dieser Jahreszeit ein Notebook im Rucksack hat, und es kalt ist... man kommt ins Haus, stellt ihn auf und macht ihn sofort an... kann dabei was passieren???

kann man Schnee zur Kühlung benutzen, in dem man gut isoliert, und den schnee einfach in den PC schaufelt?

oder was bisher selten hinterfragt wurde: wie sieht es eig mit der PC Peripherie aus??? was passiert, wenn zb ein Drucker mit stark verstaubtem Papier gefüttert wird, oder mit feuchtem?

kann man einen bildschirm übertakten, undervolten, wasserkühlen?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## F0rest (14. Januar 2010)

- lieber mehr tests, ausführliche tests und längerfassende bestenlisten, da die preis-leistungshämmer meist etwas weiter unten kommen, aber zum 1.besten produkt meist (wenn überhaupt) nur eine minimale verschlechterung besteht. - 50% last lautstärken bei netzteilen auch messen. die meisten kaufen denk ich ca. doppelt so leistungsfähige netzteile wie sie müßten. d.h. deren pc vollast entspricht dann 50% netzteillast. daher ist dieser wert sehr interessant.
- mehr günstige gehäuse testen und beim gehäusetest auch wie bei cpu kühlern einen lüfterunabhängigen test machen. d.h. alle eingebauten lüfter ausbauen. nur 1nen silent wings mit 7v adapter an laut pcgh optimalster position einbauen. und die gleichen test pc komponenten in alle gehäuse jeweils einbauen. und dann gewohnte messungen (lautst./temp.) durchführen.


----------



## Thunderstom (14. Januar 2010)

Gibt es jetzt Fermi in der nächsten Ausgabe?
Schöner Artikel wann kommt denn ein Test der neuen AM3 Chipsätze, d.h. ist schon absehbar wann ihr ein Muster bekommt?

Eure zeitung ist echt spitze


----------



## alfred_ (15. Januar 2010)

Frage zum CPU-Kühler-Test:
Da der Megahalems ohne Lüfter kommt und ihr mit dem BQ-Lüfter getestet habt, beziehen sich doch die Lautheits-Angaben auf den BQ-Lüfter? (klingt logisch )

Sprich 1,0 Sone bei 100% (=1500upm)?


----------



## Henner (15. Januar 2010)

alfred_ schrieb:


> Frage zum CPU-Kühler-Test:
> Da der Megahalems ohne Lüfter kommt und ihr mit dem BQ-Lüfter getestet habt, beziehen sich doch die Lautheits-Angaben auf den BQ-Lüfter? (klingt logisch ) Sprich 1,0 Sone bei 100% (=1500upm)?


Genau.


----------



## Acid (15. Januar 2010)

ich habe gerade einen fehler im heft entdeckt zumindest glaube ich dass....auf seite 130 bei der mainboard übersicht ist dass msi bing bang trinergy für 160euro gelistet.... ich direkt an den pc gesprungen und dachte so günstig kann dass doch nicht geworden sein... und siehe da kostet noch ca 330 euro....

falls ich irgendwas verwechselt habe bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen.....


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Januar 2010)

Erst mal generell: Geniale Ausgabe.
Der Grafikkartentest ist spitze, besonders, da man sich bei bestimmten Modellen keine Sorgen machen muss, ob man sie evtl.austauschen soll.
Beispiele: 9800GX2, die in einigen Tests die GTX 285 vernascht hat oder auch die HD 3870X2, die stellenweise ähnlich abging.
Da ich beide noch besitze, war ich über diesen Vergleich begeistert.

Und einen Wunsch habe ich auch:
Mini-PC, bzw. itx-Komponenten.
Mit dem DFI P 55 und dem Zotac 9300 WiFi stehen ja zwei recht potente Zwerge bereit. Auch hier im Forum wird ja fleißig damit gebastelt.
Leider fehlt mir in der Rubrik CPU-Kühler da mal ein netter Test zu passenden Lüftern.
Warum?
Nun, die Hersteller preisen ihre Produkte ja immer als wundervoll an. Ich selbst habe daraufhin mal den Xigmatek Durin erworben und war enttäuscht.
Also: Vergleichstest!
Shuriken, Durin,EKL, Thermaltake, da ist eine Menge dabei.
Auch bei den Gehäusen tut sich eine Menge: Silverstone, Thermaltake, LianLi, da kriegt ihr doch ne tolle Rubrik zusammen,oder?
Dazu noch passende Grakas, wie 5770, 5750, 240GT, da solltet ihr den Trend nicht verschlafen!

Aber alles in Allem:
Macht bloß weiter so!

LG
nobbi


----------



## Thunderstom (17. Januar 2010)

Gibt es jetzt Fermi in der nächsten Ausgabe?
Schöner Artikel wann kommt denn ein Test der neuen AM3 Chipsätze, d.h. ist schon absehbar wann ihr ein Muster bekommt?

Eure zeitung ist echt spitze


----------



## Captain Future (17. Januar 2010)

Thunderstom schrieb:


> Gibt es jetzt Fermi in der nächsten Ausgabe?
> Schöner Artikel wann kommt denn ein Test der neuen AM3 Chipsätze, d.h. ist schon absehbar wann ihr ein Muster bekommt?
> 
> Eure zeitung ist echt spitze





Thunderstom schrieb:


> Gibt es jetzt Fermi in der nächsten Ausgabe?
> Schöner Artikel wann kommt denn ein Test der neuen AM3 Chipsätze, d.h. ist schon absehbar wann ihr ein Muster bekommt?
> 
> Eure zeitung ist echt spitze



Meinst du nicht, die würden's dir sagen, wenn sie dürften/könnten? Ist ja schließlich nichts, was man zwangsweise geheimhalten will, damit's auch ja keiner mitbekommt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Januar 2010)

Der Fall des NDAs ist Teil des NDAs. Fermi kommt, when it's done - ohne Gewähr.


----------



## KatanaxXx (17. Januar 2010)

Hi

Trotzdem ist es etwas frech eine Zeitung mit solch miserablem Papier für mehr als 5 Euro zu verkaufen. 
In der Hardwareluxx Zeitung verwendet man schließlich auch einwandfreies Papier. auch wenn die ihre Zeitung nur jeden 2.Monat rausbringen.

Mich würds wie gesagt freuen wenn PCGH sich auch mal dransitzt.



mfg
Andi


----------



## Captain Future (17. Januar 2010)

Jo, des wär' schon geil. Ist halt nur eine Kostenfrage wohl.


----------



## Prometheus (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo PCGH Team

ist hier wahrscheinlich nicht richtig im Thread
Hätte gerne einen Überblick über NAS Laufwerke
ist das machbar
Herzlicht 
PROM


----------



## Taitan (17. Januar 2010)

Ich vermisse mal wieder WaKü Themen. Einen WaKü-Komplett PC zu testen reicht mir nicht aus. Nanoxia und Phobya haben in letzter Zeit genügend Equipment auf den Markt gebracht....wieviel hats davon in die pcgh geschafft bzw. wurde getestet? 
Hier im Forum ist eine riesige Casemodding Ecke. Aber dieses Thema wird nichtmal in der print erwähnt bzw. vorgestellt. 
Aber dafür werden jede Ausgabe irgendwelche Tweaks für Grafikkarten gezeigt. Downsampling, High Quality Antialiasing...ich kanns net mehr hören.

Langsam wirds echt bitter, dass die pcghx eingestellt wurde.


----------



## SXFreak (22. Januar 2010)

Diese Ausgabe ist sehr interessant für mich, besonders:

- das Undervoltingspecial
- den Artikel über die Lautstärke 
- den CPU-Kühler-Test

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das falsch gelesen habe. Aber warum wird beim Test des Noctua NH-D14 kritisiert das der 120er Lüfter nur mit 1000 U/min läuft? Läuft hier wunderbar mit 500 U/min. Und aus welchem Grund soll ich bei meinem AM2+ System beim Einbau des Kühlers das Mainboard ausbauen? Ansonsten, so ruhig war mein PC noch nie 

Macht weiter so.


----------



## Burkuntu (22. Januar 2010)

Die PCGH hat nur einen Fehler - sie erscheint leider nicht täglich neu 
Das Warten auf die nächste Ausgabe nervt


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Januar 2010)

Die PCGH erscheint täglich online *duck und weg* Im Ernst: Jeden Tag wäre Print etwas zu viel des Guten.


----------



## Burkuntu (24. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich so richtig in Bastellaune bin, könnte ich täglich 2 Hefte davon verschlingen


----------



## zcei (24. Januar 2010)

Also das mit dem Papier ist mir nie so vorgekommen. Wo setzt ihr da eure Maßstäbe an? 
('Naja bei mir fehlten bei einigen Seiten ein Teil aber sonst )

Und jeden Tag denke ich mal wäre wirklich zu viel, aber wieder mal eine Gehäusezusammenfassung oder ITX Kühler wären gut


----------



## herethic (30. Januar 2010)

Könnt ihr ein Pcgh in Gefahr Video machen,wo ihr eine Cpu die vorher mit flüssigen Helium gekühlt wurde,schnell in einen 250°C Heißen Offen tut?

Die Idee kam von einem anderen war,aber falsches Forum und leicht zu übersehen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Januar 2010)

Ich denke, da ist Stephan dein Mann


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die PCGH erscheint täglich online *duck und weg* Im Ernst: Jeden Tag wäre Print etwas zu viel des Guten.


 
PCGH will ja auch nicht das tiefe Niveau einer Tageszeitung erreichen. 



thrian schrieb:


> Könnt ihr ein Pcgh in Gefahr Video machen,wo ihr eine Cpu die vorher mit flüssigen Helium gekühlt wurde,schnell in einen 250°C Heißen Offen tut?


 
Nein, der Weg ist zu lang. Gleich mit einem Fön draufhalten.


----------



## herethic (26. Februar 2010)

Ich hab 'ne Frage:

Und zwar habt ihr im Artikel _Winter im PC_ mit einen i7-8*7*0 getestet.

Sorry,aber der ist doch Preislich völlig überzogen (250€ mehr für 133 MHz)und ihr kennt euch doch mit Hardware aus,also wie konntet ihr den kaufen?


----------



## herethic (3. März 2010)

Ich hätte noch zwei Fragen und zwar zum undervolten der GTX 260

1.Ist das Problem mit dem Undervolten bei jedem Start mitlerweile behoben?

2.Kann man genauso gut mit 192 ALUs undervolten wie mit 216?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. März 2010)

Welches Problem beim Start? Und ob 192 oder 216 macht in der Praxis kaum einen Unterschied, tendenziell sollte die 192er technisch bedingt einen Tick besser zu undervolten sein.


----------



## herethic (4. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Welches Problem beim Start?


Das die Werte nicht gespeichert werden und man nach dem Start immer wieder undervolten muss?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. März 2010)

Afterburner in den Autostart, fertig.


----------



## herethic (7. März 2010)

Kriegt man den Verbrauch der 65nm Gtx 260 durch UV eigentlich unter den der 55nm?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. März 2010)

Klar.


----------

